# Guardians



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you use for livestock guardians? LGD, donkeys, or llamas and why. Thanks!


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Interested in others responses..


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I use a LGD. The reason I use a dog is it just works better for me then a Llama or donkey. I have alot of coyotes an stray dogs an so I would have to keep more than one donkey or Llama. I have limited amount of pasure an Llamas an donkeys eat pasture. 2 donkeys or llamas would take a big chunck away from the amount of goats I want to keep. So I keep a dog insead. 2 to 3 dogs wont take away from my goats. If I had more land I would consider a donkey but not a llama. (them things scare me to death) If I was a goat thief an you wanted to keep me out just get a llama!!!


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL! Thanks Miller. Here's my dilema. Right now the goats live directly behind the barn which is a stone's throw from the house. We have 3 dogs currently. 2 female corgi-x that stay inside at night and 1 aussie/pit mix intact male that sleeps on the front porch (he's a great dog, sits by everyone's pens and lets them nuzzle/chew on him). So, I'm leaning away from another dog because 1) we have too many 2) the aussie/pit hasn't been receptive to other dogs on the property (we haven't had any coyote problems yet) and 3) I'm afraid the dog won't stay with the goats because of the other dogs we have. Not interested in a donkey because they are loud and have heard they sometimes hurt the goats. So I am considering a llama......but like you........they freak me out.

I'm sure there are good llamas in the world. But every single one that I have encountered has chased me, tried to knock me down, or has given me the evil eye. Plus, they're just weird looking. I say they're made of left over parts from other animals.  But, I'm thinking a young, halter broke, gelding might work. As long as its nice. Just curious to other's experience and advice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had guard llamas and loved them. I had 2 to guard alpacas. One would stare down the offender and the other would herd the alpacas back to the barn. 

I guess those llamas were doing their job and it worked with you! 

You were a stranger, so they treated you as such. Once you are the provider of food and they see you everyday. Then you are ok. My one llama loved back scratches. They do need to be shorn once a year and need their toenails clipped like goats do. They also can't have a lot of copper so you need to keep goat minerals and feed away from them.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I had guard llamas and loved them. I had 2 to guard alpacas. One would stare down the offender and the other would herd the alpacas back to the barn.
> 
> I guess those llamas were doing their job and it worked with you!
> 
> You were a stranger, so they treated you as such. Once you are the provider of food and they see you everyday. Then you are ok. My one llama loved back scratches. They do need to be shorn once a year and need their toenails clipped like goats do. They also can't have a lot of copper so you need to keep goat minerals and feed away from them.


Yes, they definately work with me!! Is it possible to clip their toes yourself or is that something you'll need to have the vet come out for?

The goat feed is another concern. I already have that issue with the horses and there's been several close calls. Hmmm.....lots to ponder!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would use whatever works for your situation. If you was to get a dog he could very well try to get out. I have outside dogs as well but I kept my dog tied onto a long lead when she was a small puppy cause she was small enough to get out. I would let her loose for a few hours aday. Then when she was big enough she stayed loose. An now she greets my dogs thur the fence but they better not get in the pen. I dont have to worry about them eating her dog food cause thats the only time she gets upset with the goats. She only uses enough force with them to leave her feed be. Most learned their lesson the first time an no longer try. I do have one though that just keeps coming back an each time my dog will get more an more agressive with her till she leaves her alone.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 2 Great Pyrenees.


----------



## jwest (Jan 17, 2013)

We have a Great Pyrenees LGD. We bought her when she was just a few months old. The previous owners said that she was born and raised in the pasture with the goats. That was the good news. If we ever take her out of the pasture with the goats, she is off and running, doesn't listen to anything you say. For the entire first year I had to keep the goats away from her while she ate her food. Fortunately we did not give up on her. We spoke to other Great Pyrenees owners and they told us that in about a year, she would do better. Well I just want to say they were right. She is a beautiful dog, that will protect her food bowl and if she sees or hears anything out of the usual, she charges across the pasture at full speed, barking in a very intimidating manner all of the way. We have not lost one animal to skunks, raccoons or coyotes or any other predator after getting a LGD. This includes goats, chickens, ducks, peafowl, cat, pigs, horse and a camel.
She still runs all over the area, if she gets out of the pasture. And she seems to be not listening to what we say, although we haven't decided that for sure. But she has a great heart and does an excellent job at keeping the predators away.


----------

